# Steering Wheel Wrap



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I had some time while waiting for my boat to be finished and thought I would try this and see if I could save $125 or more...I think it turned out pretty good and will go well with my Dark Grey/Whisper Grey colors.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

That would look great on mine! How much more time until your skiff is ready?


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

That is sick!! I have been thinking about doing something like this for my wheel as well.


----------



## sabaird1221 (May 4, 2013)

Pretty Work. I did a spiral wrap on mine.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

bonehead said:


> That is sick!! I have been thinking about doing something like this for my wheel as well.


Other than some practice trying out different color combinations on some scrap PVC pipe, the wheel itself only took me a few hours.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

sabaird1221 said:


> Pretty Work. I did a spiral wrap on mine.


I've done spiral wraps on some other metalwork before, but I didn't want that on a steering wheel since your hands are always on it. The spiral wrap does look nice and it is about the simplest wrap you can do. This was a three strand ringbolt hitch and it is quite a bit more difficult. The ends are turks head knots and the hardest part was getting the right tightness of the first pass so it is just the right tightness by the 4th pass. I had to do a few of them several times before I was happy with it.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> That would look great on mine! How much more time until your skiff is ready?


Enough to do plenty of wheels unfortunately...I was hoping, but not really expecting, it would be done in 2017, but it will be early next month


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

For materials I used about 130' of paracord. Three 11' strands on each (3) section and Two 2' strands on each (6) turks head.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

really nice work.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Show off!!! Looks nice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m about to replace my dated 5 spoke with a one piece wheel like that and wrap it too. I got the paracord and needles for the turks heads last month. I know you probably know this but to tighten it all up remove the wheel and pour boiling water over it to shrink the cord and it will never move again. Some guys use polyurethane to seal it as well.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m about to replace my dated 5 spoke with a ond piece wheel like that and wrap it too. I got the paracord and needles for the turks heads last month. I know you probably know this but to tighten it all up remove the wheel and pour boiling water over it to shrink the cord and it will never move again. Some guys use polyurethane to seal it as well.


Even better to remove the wheel before you wrap it...much easier to manipulate the wheel to the ideal orientation than contort your hands and wrists around the fixed in place steering wheel...then you already have it removed to do the boiling water trick.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tjtfishon said:


> Even better to remove the wheel before you wrap it...much easier to manipulate the wheel to the ideal orientation than contort your hands and wrists around the fixed in place steering wheel...then you already have it removed to do the boiling water trick.


I wrapped my last one but didn’t do the Turk’s Heads. This one will be teal and white or teal and black to match my seats and decals. Not sure if I want to use any white because it might get soiled.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Just curious... does this paracord wrapping have any negative or positive effects (other than looking cool and maybe getting a better grip)?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

bonehead said:


> Just curious... does this paracord wrapping have any negative or positive effects (other than looking cool and maybe getting a better grip)?


Coxcombing is mostly decorative, but also provides grip as expected. Originally used on exposed ferrous metal railings and sealed with urethane, it did provide some weatherproof and corrosion protection, but paracord was obviously not the wrapping medium. If not done properly and water intrusion is allowed the metal underneath could completely disintegrate with the stiff cord hiding a safety hazard. On a cast aluminum steering wheel there is very little to no possibility of hidden corrosion so I can't really think of any negative impact.

I did it because I think it looks cool.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like to do that on my stainless wheel but I am afraid of what it would look like if I did it


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Definitely looks cool! I tried to do the multi-color on my wheel but got frustrated with the difficulty of it...


----------



## Capt. Hunter Bounds (Jan 26, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m about to replace my dated 5 spoke with a one piece wheel like that and wrap it too. I got the paracord and needles for the turks heads last month. I know you probably know this but to tighten it all up remove the wheel and pour boiling water over it to shrink the cord and it will never move again. Some guys use polyurethane to seal it as well.


Call the shop I have new gemlux wheels wrapped and ready to ship Cap!!! There’s more to just the above notes. Get it done right the first time saves you time and money

Thanks

Capt Hunter
386-546-9217.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt. Hunter Bounds said:


> Call the shop I have new gemlux wheels wrapped and ready to ship Cap!!! There’s more to just the above notes. Get it done right the first time saves you time and money
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


How are your wheel prices compared to the Gemlux site? I already have the paracord and everything, just need a wheel. PM me.


----------



## Capt. Hunter Bounds (Jan 26, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How are your wheel prices compared to the Gemlux site? I already have the paracord and everything, just need a wheel. PM me.


Smack daddy 53 we our a gemlux dealer and we priced as low as we can go around $150 for 13in three spoke delux knob. Unfortantly we have a process to the cord with scotch guard. We warranty all our work check out the shop for updated prices. Would be glad to see what I can do on price.

Shop #386-546-9217

Thanks

Capt Hunter


----------

